# Brighton Rubik's Cube Charm



## dnorton618 (Feb 19, 2013)

Found this at a Brighton charm retailer. Actually moveable. They have a web site however I can't find the charm on the site.


----------



## shelley (Feb 20, 2013)

Found it! http://www.brighton.com/product/charms/36956-17057/-logic-magic-charm.html

Bit more pricey than I was hoping. Guess I'll have to settle for a functional cube necklace instead of functional cube earrings.

EDIT: Oh, I see it's not a completely functional cube. Alternate view shows two blue centers.


----------



## dnorton618 (Feb 21, 2013)

True. Not completely accurate and two sides do move. However accuracy isn't really something most folks would even notice. It's more the thought that counts. I thought this was a pretty good idea nonetheless and gets a lot of folks talking. The reaction is always the same, "That is so cool!"


----------

